# Whats my 1993 univega alpina s6.7 worth



## WillCruz (Apr 15, 2013)

*i am currently in possession of a 93 univega alpina s6.7 all stock... Its got some rust but no cracks dents or re welds on frame just some rust. Rear rim needs to be trued. Other than that this mtb is ready to go... I am putting it up for sale and can not find a singlr re sale price via, ebay, craigslist, google, etc... And this bike is no p.o.s. It is very strong durable and light i know msrp was $1025.00 but no way do i expect that!!!* *any real ball park figures will help a lot...!!! Also, will refurbishing hurt the price, paint, seat, peddles, ** and neck...? Thanks in advance friends )*


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Read the stickies and put this in the correct thread. 
The quick answer is that its worth $50 bucks on a good day. Refurbing won't help much. Its common, low end, and beat to sh!t.

Besides, you already have it listed for $300. Quite the sales pitch.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

rumpfy said:


> read the stickies and put this in the correct thread.
> The quick answer is that its worth $50 bucks on a good day. Refurbing won't help much. Its common, low end, and beat to sh!t.
> 
> Besides, you already have it listed for $300. Quite the sales pitch.


+1, e.


----------



## WillCruz (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow people i did not make you read this post..... I am simply curious to know! If you can not handle my simple question without being rude or sarcastic please do not respond as i am simply being friendly and asking a very innocent and simple question!!!! And as far as "reading the stickies" there is a guy on here with a 92 mine is a 93 so for the love of god chill out or get laid....!!!!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

WillCruz said:


> Wow people i did not make you read this post..... I am simply curious to know! If you can not handle my simple question without being rude or sarcastic please do not respond as i am simply being friendly and asking a very innocent and simple question!!!! And as far as "reading the stickies" there is a guy on here with a 92 mine is a 93 so for the love of god chill out or get laid....!!!!


That's an awful lot of exclamation points for somebody telling everyone else to chill out.

PS, I think Eric's $50 is a bit on the high side.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I'd have to know what's in the saddle bag before I gave an opinion.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

WillCruz said:


> Wow people i did not make you read this post..... I am simply curious to know! If you can not handle my simple question without being rude or sarcastic please do not respond as i am simply being friendly and asking a very innocent and simple question!!!! And as far as "reading the stickies" there is a guy on here with a 92 mine is a 93 so for the love of god chill out or get laid....!!!!


Ok! Ok......ok. I've chilled. I rubbed one out too as getting laid was not immediately available to me at the moment.

Mmm....still a $50 bike and this should have been posted in the very obvious 'whats it worth' thread a few posts down from this one.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

WillCruz said:


> Wow people i did not make you read this post.....


True. So we can ignore any further posts you make or questions you have. Consider it done.



Rumpfy said:


> Ok!!!!! Ok......ok!!!!! I've chilled!!!!! I rubbed one out too as getting laid was not immediately available to me at the moment!!!!!
> 
> Mmm..........still a $50 bike!!!!!! and this should have been posted in the very obvious 'whats it worth' thread a few posts down from this one!!!!!!!


Fixed that for you. It needed more exclamation marks so you're speaking the same language.

Grumps


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Jak0zilla said:


> I'd have to know what's in the saddle bag before I gave an opinion.


That's the $50 question.

OP, your bike is beat to hell and has an obscene amount of rust. You would be lucky to get $80 for *both *that and the Wal-Mart Roadmaster you're selling with it.

Unless there's something special in the bag, like drugs.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

If there's forty bucks in the bag them the bike is worth fifty.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You three are crackin' me up!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I would concur, not worth more than 50 to 100 bucks, as transportation, assuming it works reasonably well, and doesn't need immediate money put into it to make it rideable for a while.

Whatever happened to Kyle?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Oof. I've missed Martino.


----------

